
C++ in the modern world - frostmatthew
https://medium.com/@CPP_Coder/c-in-the-modern-world-ce6f470dfbe0
======
cjslep
The Qt Contributor's Summit just wrapped up today, and some of the discussions
[0] touched on the author's points [1][2].

Unrelated to above, I just wanted to make a note: Just because the standard is
out does not necessarily make the language easier to use; it is entirely
compiler dependent. Also C++14 was not supposed to be as big of changes as
C++11, if I recall correctly every-other standard is supposed to be major-
minor changes to the language, though I don't have a citeable source on hand
for that.

[0]
[http://wiki.qt.io/Qt_contributors_summit_2015_Program](http://wiki.qt.io/Qt_contributors_summit_2015_Program)

[1]
[http://wiki.qt.io/QtCS2015_ModernCpp](http://wiki.qt.io/QtCS2015_ModernCpp)

[2]
[http://wiki.qt.io/QtCS2015_LocalQtMeetups](http://wiki.qt.io/QtCS2015_LocalQtMeetups)

~~~
plorkyeran
In practice the major/minor thing hasn't worked out quite as intended. More
stuff made it into C++14 than originally expected, and since they're
prioritizing getting _something_ out in 2017 it's currently looking like it'll
be only a little bigger than C++14 (with C++20 possibly being significantly
larger). Personally I'm glad that they're trying to stick to regular releases
with whatever's ready.

------
stinos
More often than not I've read this almost-mantra 'use of C++ is declining' or
'C++ will be dead soon' or similar in threads on HN. A couple of times I
chimed in and asked the authors of these statements for any proper sources.
Never got an answer, but now it seems this TIOBE index could be used to
actually even counter those statements immediately with what seems like solid
evidence. However I am not too familiar with TIOBE; is it generally speaking
regarded as an authorative source? Are there similar sources like this?

~~~
tomjen3
Tiobe is a joke. It is good enough for a very tough idea, but that is it.

That said, no programming language ever dies. Things are still being written
in Cobol and common lisp. This doesn't mean focusing on them is likely to get
you an interesting career with lots of choices.

------
cLeEOGPw
C++ is not going to die until there is a much better alternative to it.
Currently, there is none, and so C++ is in no danger. It has it's niche and it
is not going to go away any time soon.

------
ExpiredLink
C++ is a legacy language like PL/I. Those who don't use it yet will not even
consider it for new projects.

~~~
myg204
Certainly it will be considered if your project has certain kinds of
requirements other languages fails to cover (no vm, highest performance, no
gc, ...). Those are very relevant to a lot of projects. C++ is not a legacy
language, it's sometimes (with C) the only viable language in some sets of
conditions.

